# Controller question for the more experienced guys:



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I just got some new stuff. I bought my first new Parma controller with a 120 ohm resistor. It has 3 wires with alligator clips, 1 red, 1 black & 1 white. I'm just hooking it up to a regular Tyco terminal track. Which 2 wires are for power? I don't wanna fry it right off the bat.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Got it!*

OK, I figured it out myself. The white wire goes to the + and the black wire goes to the - The red wire isn't used on this application. The Nitro 120 works beautifully for the JLTOs. :thumbsup:


----------

